# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Math Prob

## Soccerluv04

Hey kam nje pyetje qe I HOPE mund te me ndihmoni pasi une per keto probabilities s'ma pret fare.  Do t'a appreciate shume atij personi qe mund te me ndihmoj. Ky eshte problemi....

The board of Directors at the Hartford Inverstment fund has 6 members.

1A. IF three members are randomly selected to oversee the auditors, find the probability that the three wealthiest members are selected.

B. If member are selected to the positions of chairperson, vice chairperson, and treasurer, how many different slates are possible?

C. How many different ways can the six board members sit at a round table?(Assume that if everyone moves to the right, the seating arrangement is the same.)

OKay keto jane possible answers qe kam dhene une por dua t'a dij nqs i kam bere right apo jo.....
A. 6 npr 3= 120 
B. 6 ncr 3=20 
C. 6!=720 ways


I kam bere right apo jo????
SHume faleminderit ai person qe do te thote si ti bej

----------


## [xeni]

> Hey kam nje pyetje qe I HOPE mund te me ndihmoni pasi une per keto probabilities s'ma pret fare.  Do t'a appreciate shume atij personi qe mund te me ndihmoj. Ky eshte problemi....
> 
> The board of Directors at the Hartford Inverstment fund has 6 members.
> 
> 1A. If three members are randomly selected to oversee the auditors, *find the probability*  that the three wealthiest members are selected.
> 
> B. If member are selected to the positions of chairperson, vice chairperson, and treasurer, how many different slates are possible?
> 
> C. How many different ways can the six board members sit at a round table?(Assume that if everyone moves to the right, the seating arrangement is the same.)
> ...


Probability is not my favourite subject, por me aq sa mbaj mend. 

*1A.* [gabim] Kujdes, te kerkon probabilitetin dhe jo mundesite! Veri nga nje numer te gjashteve: 1,2,3,4,5,6.

Ta zeme se me te pasurit jane 1,2,3. 

Probabiliteti qe te zgjidhet i pasur ne nje prej vendeve eshte 3/6. 
Sa te pasur mbeten? 2 Sa mbeten gjithsej? 5.
athere 2/5, eshte probabiliteti per vendin e dyte. 
te njejtin arsyetim edhe kur mbetet vetem nje i pasur dhe 4 gjithsej.  1/4

athere P=(3/6)(2/5)(1/4)=(1/2)(2/5)(1/4)=1/20
P=1/20. Keto e kupton pse shumezohen te tri probabilitet, besoj...  :buzeqeshje: 

B. Ketu s'e marr vesh as pyetjen...   :kryqezohen:  
C. Sakte

----------


## Soccerluv04

Hey Xeni....shume shume faleminderit qe more mundesine te me ndihmoje. T'a kam per nder. Sa per ate pyetjen e 2 as une se kuptoj shume mire, por ishalla e kupton ndonje tjeter dhe me ndihmon. Prape shume thanx per ndihmen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dr Rieux

Probabiliteti ka qene nder temat e mia te preferuara.

1. Pyetja eshte sa eshte prob qe nje treshe e zgjedhur ne menyre te rastesishme nga gjashte vete, te jete nje treshe e paracakturar. Psh supozojme se treshja me e pasur ne {A,B,C,D,E,F} eshte {A,B,C}. Atehere 
prob(A,B,C) = numri i zgjedhjeve te {A,B,C} / numrin e te gjithe zgjedhjeve te treshes = 3*2*1 / 6*5*4 = *1/20*

2. Slate dmth liste zgjedhjesh. Pra nje slate do te ishte {1V, 3C, 6T}. Pergjigja eshte 6*5*4 = *120*. Per te zgjedhur chairperson ke 6 mundesi (te githe), per te zgjedhur vicechair ke 6-1 (te gjithe perjashtuar kandidatin per chair) dhe per treasurer ke 6-2 (te gjithe perjashtuar kandidatet per chair dhe vice). 

3. Kujdes, pyetja eshte per nje tryeze te rrumbullaket. Ne kesi rastesh ke (n-1)! menyra te ndryshme per tu ulur. Psh mendo per 2 vete A,B. Ne nje tavoline te drejte ke dy menyra per tu ulur, AB dhe BA, pra 2!. Kurse ne nje tavoline te rrumbullaket AB = BA ndaj ke vetem (2-1)! = 1 menyra per ti ulur. Per tre vete A,B,C: ne tryeze te drejte ke gjashte menyra ABC, ACB, BAC, BCA, CAB, CBA. Por ne tryeze te rrumbullaket ABC = BCA = CAB dhe ACB = CBA = BAC, pra ke vetem (3-1)! = 2 menyra. Mendoje keshtu, ngaqe eshte ne trajte rrethi, njerin nga anetaret duhet ta fiskosh (ndaj ke (n-1)!) dhe te tjeret ti ulesh relativisht atij. Pergjigja eshte 5! = *120*

----------


## Soccerluv04

> Probabiliteti ka qene nder temat e mia te preferuara.
> 
> 1. Pyetja eshte sa eshte prob qe nje treshe e zgjedhur ne menyre te rastesishme nga gjashte vete, te jete nje treshe e paracakturar. Psh supozojme se treshja me e pasur ne {A,B,C,D,E,F} eshte {A,B,C}. Atehere 
> prob(A,B,C) = numri i zgjedhjeve te {A,B,C} / numrin e te gjithe zgjedhjeve te treshes = 3*2*1 / 6*5*4 = *1/20*
> 
> 2. Slate dmth liste zgjedhjesh. Pra nje slate do te ishte {1V, 3C, 6T}. Pergjigja eshte 6*5*4 = *120*. Per te zgjedhur chairperson ke 6 mundesi (te githe), per te zgjedhur vicechair ke 6-1 (te gjithe perjashtuar kandidatin per chair) dhe per treasurer ke 6-2 (te gjithe perjashtuar kandidatet per chair dhe vice). 
> 
> 3. Kujdes, pyetja eshte per nje tryeze te rrumbullaket. Ne kesi rastesh ke (n-1)! menyra te ndryshme per tu ulur. Psh mendo per 2 vete A,B. Ne nje tavoline te drejte ke dy menyra per tu ulur, AB dhe BA, pra 2!. Kurse ne nje tavoline te rrumbullaket AB = BA ndaj ke vetem (2-1)! = 1 menyra per ti ulur. Per tre vete A,B,C: ne tryeze te drejte ke gjashte menyra ABC, ACB, BAC, BCA, CAB, CBA. Por ne tryeze te rrumbullaket ABC = BCA = CAB dhe ACB = CBA = BAC, pra ke vetem (3-1)! = 2 menyra. Mendoje keshtu, ngaqe eshte ne trajte rrethi, njerin nga anetaret duhet ta fiskosh (ndaj ke (n-1)!) dhe te tjeret ti ulesh relativisht atij. Pergjigja eshte 5! = *120*



Shume shume Faleminderit per kohen dhe pergjigjen tende. T"a kam per nder. THanks :buzeqeshje:

----------

